# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen: Helende Reis

## Frisse

Hoi in ben Nell, ik heb een praktijk in Bergen NH. The Journey (de Helende Reis) richt zich op de onderliggende oorzaak van een ziekte of klacht en niet op de ziekte of klacht zelf. Door contact te maken met je eigen innerlijke wijsheid, leer je door middel van een proces van vergeving je blokkades los te laten. Als je geïnteresseerd bent, kijk op mijn site!

----------

